# I need some help with #2 misfire



## bowhunter723 (Jan 26, 2009)

I keep getting a P0302 code. i just replaced the spark plugs and swapped the #2 and #4 coil packs to see if the problem would follow. I didn't. Still getting the #2 misfire code. Weird thing is you cant even tell the thing is misfiring. nice and smooth through out the rpm's. Any help. Thanks


----------



## JunseiMotors (Jun 1, 2010)

swap injectors and see if the misfire changes. if it doesn't, then try this. fill the overflow reservoir just above the max line and then draw a line with a sharpie marker on the outside of the tank where the coolant level is at. drive around and then let the car sit over night. When you check it in the morning, see if the coolant has move lower then your sharpie marker line. If it has, remove the cylinder #2 spark plug (id check them all) and look down into the cylinder. See if you have coolant in the cylinder or if its wet.

:tmi:


----------



## doc4bax (Jan 16, 2009)

Not sure what you are working on here (3.5 or 2.5) but I know on the 2.5 they have a problem where the screws in the intake power valve assembly will come lose and fall into the cylinder. The small screw will bounce around in the cylinder and at times trigger a misfire. Not to mention possible or rather probably trashing the valves, piston and cylinder walls. But the screws are small so I am not sure how much damage one can cause. I do know that the problem in the earlier Altimas is common and typically a misfire code is the first sign. Examine the spark plugs (all of them) and look for any damage and or any fine pieces of metal. Only other option is to remove the upper intake and look at the power valves and see if a screw is missing. Doesn't mean this is the probably...just a thought. I read quite a bit about this and just replaced mine before they went go. The new screws are a new design and also you want to loc-tite them in.


----------

